# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  sącząca się woda z nóg

## ilozi

Moja mam od jakiegos czasu cierpi na dolegliwośc polegającą na saczeniu się wody z obu nóg; nogi przy tym są nabrzmiałe, lekko sinawe, gorące - jakby była napieta skóra.
Poza tym cierpni na nadcisnienie tętnicze i niewydolnośc nerek i mniestety jest otyła. Ma 84 lata, jest świerzo po udarze - w trakcie rehabilitacji domowej. Lekarze zwiększyli dawke Furosemidu do 3 tabletek dziennie!!!!! Jestem przerażona, bo ja przy nadcisnieniu i problemach z nerkami biore Spironol codziennie i jeden Furosemid co 2 dni. Te 3 Furosemidy wydaja mi sie olbrzymia ilością?! Jedni lekzre każą dużo pić, inni wykluczaja płyny, bo za dużo dla nerek..... Co z ta woda sącząca sie z lekkich jakby otarć? Nakładamy opatrunki, które po godzinie sa całkowicie przemoczone; dosłownie płyn płynie po łydkach.
Ze względu na zmniejszona możliwośc chodzenia, mama nie bardzo może się ubiegaqć o numerki na wizyty w fantastycznie odległych terminach; do jakiego specjalisty pójśc najpiert? Co robić? jak pomóc?

----------


## Agusia

Szukam pomocy w tym samym temacie...co robić, jak pomóc? eh!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

miałam identyczny problem pomogły 2 dializy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oddział nefrologiczni i dializy zeby nieczekac trzeba zamówić wizyte domową lub wezwac karetke ,nerki niepracują

----------

